# 2011 HTC-Highroad Kit



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

http://plixi.com/photos/original/62484559

I have never liked the Highroad kits, but this one is awesome looking. Completely different from years past.


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

BIG improvement!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Black shorts....classic.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

I'll admit, seeing new kits are part of what gets me amped for the new season of cycling. Like new promises of warm weather and debate over who will contend. I know, there is something wrong with me.


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

I see the "S" on the upper chest. Have they switched to Specialized bikes? Jeez, half the peleton will be riding Specialized soon.


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

much improved.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

spookyload said:


> Black shorts....classic.


+1 I love seeing teams going back to black shorts.
I hated last year's kits.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Love it!.... First time I've ever liked a highroad (HTC/Columbia/etc) kit! Very nice!


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

SRV said:


> I see the "S" on the upper chest. Have they switched to Specialized bikes?


On the leg of the shorts, too. That's definitely the Specialized logo so, yeah, looks like.

A very nice kit indeed. The only way it might be improved is to make the black shorts ALL black.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

Here's the announcement of the switch to Brand S, which came some two months ago:

http://www.highroadsports.com/news/684-Specialized-and-High-Road-Sports-Join-Forces

No doubt old news to many but I for one missed it ...


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

those definitely look better. I particularly like the jersey.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

twiggy said:


> Love it!.... First time I've ever liked a highroad (HTC/Columbia/etc) kit! Very nice!


same here, do like. Wonder what color the helmets will be. Green perhaps? Or white?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Gotta disagree - I find it boring - a real yawn-fest.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

No more muscles for Highroad.

Seems like retro is the new modern in the peloton. The 2011 Rabobank and Garmin-Cervelo kits nod back too.

Gimme La Vie Claire!


----------



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

I like it - shame about the ubiquitous S logo. Now I won't get it.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

it's not bad - they were here for their training camp this week - a few pics on the bikes:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/capfacsurf/5253438154/in/set-72157625454081595/lightbox/


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Me.... I don't like the kit nor the bike, that's just me


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

kbwh said:


> Gimme La Vie Claire!


or how about some nice green Tulip kits.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

kbwh said:


> Gimme La Vie Claire!


or how about some nice green Tulip kits.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

or how about some nice green Tulip kits.

/ I miss the ab six-packs kit.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

The pictures confirm it for me - blaaaaaah!

Also, the seemingly random bits of color seem disjointed - really bad design without cohesion.

If I had a say, it would be "back to the drawing board!"


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Not a fan of this kit. Pretty boring. YMMV


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

I like it.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

OnTheRivet said:


> or how about some nice green Tulip kits.


Yes!! now that was a classic, with peiper and vanderpoel at the helm.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Yaaay! No more muscles!!


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I like the shorts more than the jersey, but even the jersey is a huge improvement over the horrible fake abs.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*tasty*

old school and simple
some call it boring, some call it classy


----------



## tgregory00 (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice kit, but it's really a shame they switched to Specialized.


----------



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

will be hard to get a jersey without the BIG S plastered on it


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

*I had it worse in 1999...*



pagey said:


> will be hard to get a jersey without the BIG S plastered on it


This was my club kit in 1999. Difficult to decide if the big S on the jersey (front AND back) or the SHIMANO on the bibs was the least appropriate.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I like subtle, but those are just blah. Not a fan of that color scheme either.


----------

